# ivf waiting list @gri



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi girls, just looking for some advice. We've been on the waiting list for 2 1/2 years  Can anyone give me some info on what will happen when i get a letter?? I phoned today as i should of been at the top of the waiting list last month and got told i should get a letter by end of the month yippee!! I'm a bit apprehensive but hoping i hear something soon as it's been a very long 4years TTC

Thanks Penguin xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Penguin
You seem to be in exactly the same position as me.  I reached to top of the ICSI list the 23rd June.  I am glad that you heard about getting your letter, the lady on the phone told me it would be another 3 months!!!  Naturally I burst into tears and was a tad inconsolible.  I thinkj maybe with hindsight, she may have been a bit harassed and given me the wrong info.  The girls on this site are fantastic, theres a dedicated GRI thread which I would highly recommend. 
Good luck and let me know how you get on, we could end up being in that wee waiting room together at some point


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

hi twolinesprettyplease, i think your ahead of me i havn't reached the top of the waiting list yet but nearly. I spoke to a nurse who was just back from her holidays and was extremely happy but very helpful!! But she did say that the 2women who deal with admin and letters, 1 is off on longterm sick and the other lady is just back from her holidays so letters should be out by the end of the month fingers crossed. I'd phone again, Good luck on your journey and kept in touch xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

I think ill call them tomorrow - I am definately not the most patient of patients!  I have 2 letters, one stating that id be at the top of the list in June, and the other in July - but I would be treated 'in the summer'.    I am a tad confusted!!!


----------

